# "Bulky" Shoulder?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She's a big girl with big shoulders, I am no draft horse expert, but I would think that's indictative of the breeding. She is a beauty by the way.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes. the horse looks to be part draft. Fresian? in any case, draft horses have powerful and rather upright shoulders. She is a lovely horse and conformed quite nicely.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Shes was a PMU mare, I was told Percheron cross, but I see more Clyde...no papers, so who knows!

Shes completely sound and very smooth to ride, but like I said, it just looks "off" to me...especially in the first picture.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha, "Shes was"... nevermind that.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I honestly don't see anything abnormal. Looks like a horse to me.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^Same here....dont see anything abnormal about her.....love her though!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

She looks gorgeous to me! I don't see anything odd about her.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing abnormal. She's just a thick shouldered girl. 

Especially since she appears to be half draft, it's completely normal conformation.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree. She is beautiful! And I love your fence too, nice and high.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

I would have never thought her shoulder looked at all weird  Shes gorgeous! I think she is absolutely perfect


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I appreciate everyones opinions.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

All the PMU mares I've seen have been gorgeous, don't see why anyone would let a horse that looks like that be treated in those conditions.. well even if the horse is ugly it shouldn't. LOL. She looks like a TB/Clyde I saw up for sale a few weeks ago.


----------

